

Show HN: deals for startups – pre-release feedback - eibrahim

Hey guys, I put together a site that has services and products that would be useful for startups and small businesses at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupoffers.net&#x2F;<p>Right now there is very little content (deals&#x2F;offers) but I am trying to validate the idea before I spend the next few days entering data.<p>Let me know what you think about:
- the concept itself
- the site look&#x2F;feel<p>PS: monetization strategy is through affiliate links and if I get enough email signups I can potentially sell newsletter ads.<p>PPS: There is a chicken&#x2F;egg problem here, if I get enough subscribers, I can get more and better deals and offers.  To get the better deals, I need subscribers - any tips?
======
phantom_oracle
Good Idea, but lets fix a couple of things.

1) Logos - both of those (rocket and infinity) are generic and/or are being
used by some other company. You need your own to identify your brand.

2) "We are still in beta and need your help. Please let us know what deals you
want or how we can improve." \- your audience likely doesn't care about
whether you need help or not. They need help and that is why they are using
your service. Change this text to something more intuitive.

There are maybe a couple of improvements here and there, but let your target-
market address that for you (your market seems like it is just US startups
mainly).

~~~
eibrahim
#1 - Agreed on logo and branding but right now I am just trying to validate
the concept. so far so good.

#2 Agreed as well and will change.

------
oakio
I think the idea can work and I like that you are going with a clean layout,
but I would definitely work on cleaning up your images so that they are not
pixelated. Also, there is no content valuable to the user above the fold. This
may cause a large bounce rate.

One the deals page, it's not clear what deal the 'Get This Deal' banner gets
you.

~~~
eibrahim
"Get This Deal" is sort of the default link to the homepage. I might just
change the text to "Visit Website" or something like that - what do you think?

RE: Content Agreed, I am working on it. I think the idea has been validated
:). I am getting a ton of feedback and people wanting to get listed and so on.
so i will start cleaning up the content. thanks.

------
MattBearman
I think the site looks great, some of the logos look a bit dodgy (stretched /
pixelated), but the design itself I think is really clean and appealing.

I'd say there's definitely potential in this idea, email me on
info@bugmuncher.com, as I'm interested in offering some kind of deal on
BugMuncher to your users :)

~~~
eibrahim
thanks for the feedback. i sent you an email.

------
fmdud
Aside from the pixelated images which have already been mentioned, I'd say
that the 'HOME' link at the top seems a little unnecessary.

It's a minor point, though. The site looks lovely.

~~~
eibrahim
I put the home in there because if you are looking at a deal, you wouldn't
know how to go back. You can click the logo but it's not very obvious.

RE: Design I used this framework
[http://www.startupoffers.net/#/deal/3](http://www.startupoffers.net/#/deal/3)
\- shameless plug ;-)

------
dclara
If you get thousands of deals, how can people find them?

~~~
eibrahim
I will be adding search and filtering soon.

